# Sold without permission: Norfolk



## Cinnamontoast (30 March 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1263091370384867&set=gm.482708168600176&type=3&theater


----------



## Equi (30 March 2016)

I think there is a lot more to that one by the comments lol


----------



## luckyoldme (30 March 2016)

Read and run for me! More than one side to every story!


----------



## fatpiggy (31 March 2016)

A friend of mine bought a horse which turned out to have been sold quickly in similar circumstances (one of 3).  She was terrified the aggrieved partner would turn up and demand her back but luckily nothing came of it.


----------



## applecart14 (31 March 2016)

Whatever happened to passports in these circumstances?  Surely if you were buying off someone you would expect to the see the vendors name in the passport?


----------



## Damnation (31 March 2016)

By the looks of things this woman has split from her partner, then dumped the horse with him knowing he couldn't afford his horse let alone hers but has now changed her mind and decided the ex partner has stolen the horse and sold it without her knowing about it?

Someone else has hinted that she told the police she gave her ex partner the horse to sell.

Not sure about this one.


----------



## paddi22 (31 March 2016)

i don't even share these kind of stories anymore. I know it sounds awful, but not a single one turns out to be genuine. Was on the receiving end of it where a pregnant cob was dumped in field we rented and we fed and cared for it for months. Three months later owner plastered up facebook appeals saying it had been stolen, which wasn't the case at all. I can only imagine the facebook reaction accusing my friend and me of being thieved. As it was he got cob back and dumped it again.


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (31 March 2016)

Damnation said:



			By the looks of things this woman has split from her partner, then dumped the horse with him knowing he couldn't afford his horse let alone hers but has now changed her mind and decided the ex partner has stolen the horse and sold it without her knowing about it?

Someone else has hinted that she told the police she gave her ex partner the horse to sell.

Not sure about this one.
		
Click to expand...

Somebody posted that he actually bought that horse...


----------



## madlady (31 March 2016)

All looks a bit suspicious


----------



## ester (31 March 2016)

And if he issued an abandonment notice he could get rid after 4 days iirc anyway now


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 April 2016)

I gather there is a lot more to it. I thought the girl just wanted info on the mare's buyer, not to recover the horse, simply info to be reassured that it had gone to a good home. I believe she did leave the ex with them both.


----------

